# Comparison: Yongnuo 50mm f/1.8 vs Canon 50mm f/1.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 29, 2014)

```
<p>PetaPixel has posted a comparison between the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 and the obvious clone the Yongnuo 50mm f/1.8. One of these lenses rentals for about $100, the other for $40 via ebay (though prices have risen with all the press its getting).</p>
<p><strong>From PetaPixel</strong>

<em>“All in all, I’ve gotten some marked differences between the two shot under exact circumstances. Today’s tests aren’t anything fancy, and not the “hands-on, on set scenario” that I like, but they do give some input, so I thought I’d share. And I will go so far as to say the Yongnuo is aesthetically the better lens.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://petapixel.com/2014/12/27/comparing-optics-40-yongnuo-50mm-f1-8-125-canon-50mm-f1-8-ii/" target="_blank">Read the full comparison</a></strong></p>
<p><em>*image credit // PetaPixel.com</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bholliman (Dec 29, 2014)

The Yongnuo looks like a great value. I just checked, eBay prices seem to start at $58 with free shipping. I will not be buying one of these, but would recommend to somebody looking for a fast prime on a really tight budget.


----------



## RGF (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I was a bit surprised that the Yongnuo did so well (but I guess I should not have been).

One thing missing is build. Perhaps a drop test


----------



## infared (Dec 29, 2014)

hmmmmmmm....maybe I should not have purchase my Sigma Art....... :-X


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 29, 2014)

infared said:


> hmmmmmmm....maybe I should not have purchase my Sigma Art....... :-X


 na I think you're still good. That's a sweet lens. I have the Sigma 35 and keep trying to justify my need for the 50 as well. I think I'm probably going to end up getting the Canon 24-70 2.8 ii instead but it's an excellent lens.


----------



## whothafunk (Dec 29, 2014)

RGF said:


> One thing missing is build. Perhaps a drop test


i'm pretty sure the Canon 50mm 1.8 wouldnt do any better than Yongnuo since its built like sh*t as well.


----------



## noisejammer (Dec 29, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>PetaPixel has posted a comparison between the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 and the obvious clone the Yongnuo 50mm f/1.8. </p>


These lenses have different optical designs (from the comparison on Petapixel, the YN is clearly better), they have different irises (the YN is better) and they have different price points (again, the YN is better.) Apart from both fitting on the EF mount, I don't see there's any cloning involved at all.


----------



## PhotosbyChuck (Dec 29, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> One of these lenses rentals for about $100, the other for $40 via ebay (though prices have risen with all the press its getting).



I think this should be "one sells for about $100" ... unless folks rent it for full retail!?

Interesting read. Yongnuo seems to have made a cheaper lens that performs better than Canon's cheap lens. From other write-ups where the lens is disassembled, it's a completely different build too.

I'd tested their flash a couple of years ago -- and while it was significantly weaker than the Canon, it was also so much cheaper it was crazy. Here on the lens, it's not giving anything up at all to be cheaper...in fact, it appears better!

I wonder if this puts more pressure on Sigma than it does Canon tho...


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 29, 2014)

brianleighty said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmmmm....maybe I should not have purchase my Sigma Art....... :-X
> ...



Brian, I have both. I had the same debate with myself months ago after already being a 35mm owner. Buy the damn thing. They seem like similar lenses on paper but in practice, the 50mm will do much better with portrait situations if that's what you do because the distortions of things like facial features while prevalent on the 35mm is not a factor on the 50mm. So it's all about what you're trying to do with the lens vs. your shooting needs


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't wait for a review of the autofocus performance!


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 29, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...


Thanks for the input. I just bought the Canon 70-200 IS ii so I have to wait anyways but I do know what you're talking about. Just hard since they aren't very far apart. I was hoping Sigma was going to announce a 85mm ART lens at Photokina but they didn't so I went with the 70-200. At some point if they come out with an 85mm ART I'll have to decide between it and the 50mm ART but I think I'd be learning towards the 85 assuming it's as good as the other ART lenses have been.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 29, 2014)

infared said:


> hmmmmmmm....maybe I should not have purchase my Sigma Art....... :-X


I do not regret having paid twenty times more for Sigma 50mm Art. : It's like comparing a bicycle with a Ferrari. 

I do not disassembled my Sigma Art, but I feel that it can survive many years of hard work, where both Canon as Yongnuo F1.8 would fall apart quickly.

The sharpness of Sigma 50mm Art, when used in F1.4 aperture can only be achieved by Canon / Yongnuo when stopped down to F2.8.

I do not see how to compare things so outrageously different.


----------



## bf (Dec 30, 2014)

pentagons versus hexagons!


----------



## davidcl0nel (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't fine one for 40 USD, only for about 55$ on one of the alibaba sites.. no ebay.
55 USD are 40€, so yeah, it is cheap - but if 40 USD is the real price, it would be much more cheaper.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 30, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I do not disassembled my Sigma Art, but I feel that it can survive many years of hard work, where both Canon as Samyang F1.8 would fall apart quickly.
> ...


Yes, you can buy dozens of YONGNUO 50mm (according to them will breaking). What you can not do is get clear images with high contrast and vignetting and chromatic aberration corrected at F1.4 and even in F2 with Canon / YONGNUO. Only in f2.8 they begin to deliver decently sharp images, such as Sigma Art delivery even with aperture wide open.


----------



## grainier (Dec 30, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I can't wait for a review of the autofocus performance!



Probably similar to Canon's - nonexistent.


----------



## vscd (Dec 31, 2014)

> Yes, you can buy dozens of YONGNUO 50mm (according to them will breaking). What you can not do is get clear images with high contrast and vignetting and chromatic aberration corrected at F1.4 and even in F2 with Canon / YONGNUO. Only in f2.8 they begin to deliver decently sharp images, such as Sigma Art delivery even with aperture wide open.



There is always a better one outside. For example, if you can live without AF you get better results with a Samyang 35mm than with the 35mm Sigma ART. At half the price. 

I never heard of the Yongnuo 50mm here in Europe. Seems to be a new cheap lens from the chinese (?) manufacturer. The Flashtriggers I got from Yongnuo are quite good and the Flashes itself are not far off the Big Canon Flashes. So I'm really interested in the new lens-line of yongnuo. Not in this focal length, but in general.


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2015)

Just as a tease, I made a best offer and had a response for $48 USD. However they told me it wouldn't be available to ship until Jan 28. In quite the broken english I might add. Perhaps if you word it that way you can weasel out of a refund?


----------



## mpphoto (Jan 1, 2015)

slclick said:


> Just as a tease, I made a best offer and had a response for $48 USD. However they told me it wouldn't be available to ship until Jan 28. In quite the broken english I might add. Perhaps if you word it that way you can weasel out of a refund?



I ordered one from eBay for $42 from a Chinese seller with high positive feedback on Dec 17. A padded envelope from China arrived on Dec 29. The envelope was small and the item inside was soft. I knew it wasn't a lens. It turned out to be a green pair of baby socks. It was probably an honest mistake by their warehouse staff, but I wasn't pleased. Contacted the seller, sent them a picture of what I got, and asked them to please send the lens. It took them two days to get back to me, but they apologized and said they would be sending a replacement, and it would take 2-3 weeks for me to get it. The seller also asked that I message them once I receive the lens.

The long shipping time is something to keep in mind if ordering the Yongnuo 50mm f/1.8 from China. Especially if you have a snafu like I did.

For the record, the same seller is now charging $80 for the lens. I noticed the price has been going up since the Yongnuo has been all over the photography blogs. I don't need the Yongnuo, but for $42 I thought it would be a cheap way to have some fun comparing the Yongnuo with other 50mm lenses. I wouldn't have bought it for $80, but I am glad another option exists for people.


----------



## sama (Jan 2, 2015)

studio test of YN 50 1.8

YongNuo 50mm f/1.8 – Round 3: Studio http://www.shootingonabudget.com/yongnuo-50mm-f1-8-round-3-studio/


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 2, 2015)

I think this lens is a great example that you don't need to spend lots of money to get good results.

Photography is more about the photographer, rather than the equipment.


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 3, 2015)

Soooo, since every review is praising this lens as having better quality than the Canon and it's half the price is it the new "highest value for price" nifty fifty?


----------



## Mantanuska (Mar 4, 2015)

Not sure if anyone else has gotten a chance to try out the Yongnuo in colder temperatures, but the AF motor was moving VERY slowly for me. I also had a few shots that came out really over exposed. So much so that I wonder if the aperture diaphragm was stuck open for a few of the shots. 

Edit: the temperature was 12F


----------



## meywd (Mar 29, 2015)

DigitalRev compared the two YongNuo 50mm f/1.8 vs Canon 50mm f/1.8 II  it seem the Canon is better


----------

